# Check Engine Light on (after filling up?)



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey all,
Just wanted to take a moment to document what happened to my goat today. I filled up the tank (not "topped off", if it even matters). Drove to a Doctor's appointment (15 miles) - no problems. Left Doctor's office, stopped by work, but left the car running outside (to ensure I didn't get sucked in!). I kinda did get stuck there for about 15 mins, but when I got back in the GTO, the check engine light was on. I drove home (15 miles) with the light on. At home I tried to 'restart/clear' the computer twice 
by starting and stopping the car - no joy. Jumped on the forum and did a quick search. Found a couple of posts that said to disconnect negative lead from battery and reseat the gas cap cheers ) When I did this and reconnected and started the car, the light was off. So, for right now problem is solved, but I didn't leave the garage either, so will have to wait and see. Just thought I would leave this post for search purposes if nothingelse. BTW, I'm at 1053 miles for what that is worth. Don't know if the fill-up
was related to the problem, or the idleing while at work, or just an electrical gremlin. I'm just happy that, for now anyway, a trip to the dealer is not necessary! :lol:


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

you got a cai don't you ? some folks said they got an engine light after install.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

nagoat said:


> you got a cai don't you ? some folks said they got an engine light after install.


Yep, that ran through my mind when I was troubleshooting, but I put the CAI on back in August...Never saw the check engine light until now. You know what though? I did remove the rubber inserts from the 'ram intakes' on the hood last night. But that shouldn't be it either because I ran it for 15 miles like that to my appointment with no light. I guess it could have finally gotten enough extra air in the MAF sensor to trigger it. Don't know. I'll definately post up if it happens again though. And if it does, I'll have to put the stock airbox back on the car before it goes to Dealer. They already told me they wouldn't honor warranty on MAF/Sensor related problems with the aftermarket intake installed on the car.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

cool. good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## willsgto (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like the gas cap, if nothing else went wrong. It sets off an EVAP sensor when not seated properly, this happened to my S2000 recently. We don't pump our own gas in Jersey, so it wasn't my fault


----------

